# Brullen Exhaust



## Whiskeym3 (Jun 14, 2002)

I am thinking of getting a new exhaust, and a friend of mine suggested Brullen. Personally I have never heard of the company before, and I was wondering if anyone here knows anything about them? Anyone have one for their bimmer? 

Thanks

Whiskey


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*I have not heard of them before*

but here is a site I found:

http://www.brullenexhaust.com/universal.html


----------



## hotm3 (May 3, 2002)

Whiskey, any particular reason why your friend suggest Brullen?

Just curious since I've never heard of them before.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I know a guy with a Brullen exhaust on his S52-engined E30. It sounds incredible. Very loud (resonator can probably adjust that) but the tone is very sporty, very german racecar. :thumbup:


----------



## Whiskeym3 (Jun 14, 2002)

*actually, i dont know much about them,*

my friend told me that a lot of ppl use brullen on their audi/VW, and said that its good quality.


----------

